# Alpha Kanal Transparenz



## Visu1 (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin ein Photoshop Anfänger und hab gleich mal eine Frage an euch wie kann ich mein Logo transparent machen damit der graue Hintergrund durch ander ersetzt werden kann. z.B.: möchte ich das Logo in ein Bild rechts unten einfügen die Schaten sollen aber erhalten Bleiben. Ich poste euch mal mein Logo dann werdet ihr das vielleicht besser verstehen.

mfg. Visu


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Mai 2004)

Hast du das Bild als psd vorliegen oder nur als gif?

Falls du es nur als gif hast würde ich es einfach freistellen (also alles um das Schiled rum löschen) und dem Schild dann in PS selbst wieder einen Schatten geben. Das sieht sogar besser aus als der Schatten der bis jetzt da ist schätze ich mal 

Und die Schrift wirst du nicht freigestellt bekommen. Ich würd sie neu machen, ebenfalls wieder einen Schatten erzeugen und schon haste dein Bild ohne Hintergrund.

Anders gehts leider nicht denk ich mal, es sei denn du hast eine psd mit mehreren Ebenen von diesem Bild.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Visu1 (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo ShadowMan!

mal danke für den Tip das ganze ist im 3DMax gemacht und kann es nicht in psd ausgeben ich werde es mal mit so versuchen wie du es mir beschrieben hast.

mfg. visu


----------



## Visu1 (26. Mai 2004)

Ich bin jetzt zufrieden mit meinem Ergebniss du hast mir sehr weitergeholfen 
danke nochmal

mfg. visu


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Mai 2004)

Immer wieder gern 

Ich würde den Schatten nur nicht ganz so hart machen. Das macht die Schrift sehr viel lesbarer!

Greetz (c:=


----------

